# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  νεος κομβος στην βουλα

## mikemtb

μετα απο πολυχρονες προσπαθειες, στηθηκε νεος κομβος στην κατω βουλα #22706 sotos,
με φιλοδοξια να διασυνδεσει τα νοτια προαστια με την βορειοανατολικη αττικη σε μολις 4 hop.
ydin-->sotos-->paneio-->trackman
2χ 80αρια πιατα σε a 20 mhz Nstreme, βγαζουν bandwith test 42Mbps. δεν ειναι κατι φοβερο, αλλα ολη η διαδρομη ειναι σε Α
ευχαριστιες στους εμπλεκομενους για την βοηθεια και την αμεση ανταποκριση

----------


## gas

> μετα απο πολυχρονες προσπαθειες, στηθηκε νεος κομβος στην κατω βουλα #22706 sotos,
> με φιλοδοξια να διασυνδεσει τα νοτια προαστια με την βορειοανατολικη αττικη σε μολις 4 hop.
> ydin-->sotos-->paneio-->trackman
> 2χ 80αρια πιατα σε a 20 mhz Nstreme, βγαζουν bandwith test 42Mbps. δεν ειναι κατι φοβερο, αλλα ολη η διαδρομη ειναι σε Α
> ευχαριστιες στους εμπλεκομενους για την βοηθεια και την αμεση ανταποκριση


Μπραβο Μιχαλη, σε αυτη την περιοδο παρακμης ακομα και ενα λινκ ειναι σπουδαιο επιτευγμα.
και καμμια φωτο απο τον κομβο θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτη.

----------

